# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Cần mua bộ khung 3 trục máy CNC ( XYZ-150x400x150mm)

## phanminhluat

Hi mọi người,
Em cần mua một bộ khung CNC 3 trục. ( không cần bộ điều khiển và đầu gá trục Z )
Hành trình: XYZ 150x400x150 mm hoặc vừa đủ bàn tay người ( dư ít ).
Độ chính xác: 0,1-0,3mm
Ai có bán xin liên hệ em qua SĐT: 0348808821 (Zalo) - Luật
Em cảm ơn. Em đang cần gấp ai liên hệ sớm được giá em sút nhanh luôn.

----------

